

Show HN: Automated category tagging for any company - getcontext
https://www.getcontext.io/company-tagger

======
motjuste
Interesting idea ... ton of potential, both for the application and the
technology. For now a good little time waster. One question, what kind of data
is being used for the fingerprint generation? Because, it is sometimes
inconsistent with what is expected (checkout Boston Dynamics) (or may be TIL
that BD concentrates more on social network than robotics). Anyway, thumbs-up

~~~
getcontext
thx a lot for the feedback! Data is mostly scraped from websites etc. then our
algo processes it. We are about to improve our underlying model, updates
coming soon!

------
getcontext
Hey everyone! With our MVP, we try to use concept extraction and
classification to automatically provide a ‘company fingerprint’. Feel free to
give it a try, all feedback is welcome! Thanks

------
peter637
Pretty nice! The tagging is actually quite good. Is there any plans to provide
an API? Would be awesome.

~~~
getcontext
Hi Peter, thx for giving our hack a spin. I’m glad it worked for you :)
Feedback encourages us to continue and maybe working on an API, stay tuned!

------
matts9581
It’s cool, I’m getting pretty accurate tags for the companies I’ve searched.
How does this work?

~~~
claudio_fedger
we start with some automated content acquisition, before we use nlp for
keyword extraction and tagging. The company-tag description is then located in
a huge tech-domain-specific vector space. From vector space similarities and a
couple of heuristics, we derive the company classification.

------
spYa
Great idea, but unfortunately I did not get results for some companies I’ve
searched.

~~~
getcontext
Thanks for trying it out, sorry if we did not find the companies you’ve
searched for. What companies did you search? I’d like to investigate, where
the problem comes from...

------
omarsmak
Pretty neat! Love the company fingerprint btw!

------
tohrmann
not 100% accurate yet, but I like it. Any API-plans?

